# Offshore Sunday 5/8/16 out of P'cola



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

*Sunday 5/8/16 out of P'cola 0 for 1 on Blue Marlin*

Hit blue water 5-10 miles SE of the Oriskany and started dragging, it was slick as a baby's butt out there. There was no hard color change, the water just gradually cleaned up. Kept heading ESE looking for something to fish besides open water, finally hit a slight temp break and the water warmed up from 73 to 75 degrees. As I was re-rigging a washed out ballyhoo I noticed a fin about 20 yards off to the starboard side. I nearly shit myself when I realized it was blue marlin around 300-400 pounds milling around on the surface. By this time not only was his dorsal fin breaking the surface, but so was about 6" of his tail. We eased closer and his peck fins were lit up electric blue and I thought for sure it was about to be game time. Dragged our spread (two islandered ballyhoos, a mini Moldcraft Super-Chugger with ballyhoo, and a lure) right in front of his nose and didn't even get a sniff. Immediately hit the MOB button and ended up trolling the area for the next 3 hours but never saw him again. First trip offshore of the year and I drove us right to one but nothing to show for it. Cool to see, but extremely frustrating and disappointing at the same time. But, that's how marlin fishing goes sometimes. Haven't looked at the updated sat image, but hoping to get back out there for redemption this weekend if the blue water is still in tight.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Just seeing the marlin would be a plus in my book


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

It's even closer now.... Get up with me and I'll send one of my baits with you to pull.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing indeed.
You saw something awesome-a memory maker-and you never know unless you go.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Abadr1 (May 13, 2016)

Hey guys, new to the forum here, but have been trolling here for some time. Have been getting my feet wet (literally) with my new boat. 

Fished Oriskany last week and caught a lot of Jacks. But didnt realize the Blue was that close in.

Instead of trolling, any other options out there to fish for Pelagic? Maybe using a radar to scan for birds?


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Will, it was a pleasure meeting you and your family!! Thank you for the hospitality! I hope the baits make that joker eat next time!!!


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

dorado74 said:


> Will, it was a pleasure meeting you and your family!! Thank you for the hospitality! I hope the baits make that joker eat next time!!!


Scott, great to meet you as well. I definitely appreciate the baits and look forward to seeing them behind the boat, hopefully airborne attached to something with a bill on it. Hope you enjoy the groceries!


----------

